# Nikolayeva-Tchaikovsky-Piano Concerto No.1



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No.1 in B-flat minor op.23*

-Allegro non troppo e molto maestoso -- Allegro con spirito

(HD video)
Pianist: Tatjana Nikolajewa 
Gewandhausorchester-Leipzig
Conductor: Kurt Masur

A welcomed brake from all the young ladies (They are clever) that dominate my you tube reccomendations, and Mrs Nikolajewa playes with bravour and "guts" in this firework of a concerto


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Allegro non troppo e molto maestoso -- Allegro con spirito*






*this movement is muted due to copiright....sorry*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Andantino semplice --
Prestissimo*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Allegro con fuoco*


----------

